# Do is need a shed/house for my la manchas?



## sandy sea (Aug 22, 2009)

Getting ready for my two la manchas. We headed out to Home Depot today  to get supplies to build a house/shelter for them.  Stopped atthe  feed store  first and was told that goats do not use shelters  to sleep in.  Is that correct?  I have a 24x 24 ft. 6 ft. tall  pipe corral with chain link around it .  I have a temp. tarp on half of it for shade.  Do I need a house or shed for them to sleep in?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe a small house, 3sided or 3.5 sided shelter for them with straw in it for bedding. Mine have an *almost finished LOL* large dog crate I am boxing in for them. They have yet to really be *in* it but the farm they came from had shelters for them and they did use them, they didnt have a door like a barn but just an open front but they seemed to like them. 







See the crate? It will be completely enclosed with plywood for them to get out of the rain.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 22, 2009)

Goat do like to have a shelter from inclimate weather and will indeed sleep there.  We have several 3 and 3-1/2 sided shelters in pastures and they are well used.  Your feed store fellow was mistaken when he told you that.


----------



## bheila (Aug 22, 2009)

I swear some of the things feed store employees comes up with  My goats go in their shed at night even when it's still 85 degrees.  We just built them a new 8'x16' shed and they have yet to use it.  I guess they prefer their 5'x7' freebie   I can always use it for storage, kidding or milking.


----------



## norcal (Aug 22, 2009)

Are those of you who leave your goats out at night, not in coyote prone areas?   

I noticed that the boer goats down the hill from us, just got a llama friend.   I'm wondering if they had a dog/coyote problem??


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

We have coyotes but they rarely come to the house area. My goats are right next to the house, and i would have the floodlight on BUT the power went out just about an hour ago.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 22, 2009)

What you need for shelter depends on the climate where you live.  Here in New England, we definitely need shelter from the wind and snow, and in spring and fall, from the cold, cold rain.  I do leave the door open all year round, but close it most of the way in the winter, leaving just enough room for a goat to squeeze through....in the communal stall.  That allows them to get out in the morning before I get up and follow the sun.  They know where the warmest spots are, and on the coldest day will go out and find a spot that is protected from the wind, yet sunny, and warm up after a cold night.

Even in the summer, they will go in to get away from the bugs on many days.

Keep in mind that most, if not all, states have laws regarding shelter for domestic animals.  I am SURE your feed store person was giving you bad advice!  But it doesn't have to be elaborate.  A big doghouse might do, with a slightly sloping roof to shed rain/snow but still allow them to jump on it....fun!


----------



## norcal (Aug 22, 2009)

We have tons of coyotes here.  I shut my guys in the shelter at night.  The gate is wire, as is the whole top couple feet of the wall - I'm sure it's not really coyote proof, it's just a deterrent (there are also 2 other fences they would have to go over).  

I haven't heard them recently, but I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

I had considered shutting the girls in the little house overnight, it has a wire door on it that locks like a regular dog crate, but since its stormy I thought they might panic and left it open. They'd much rather "roost" on top of the house LOL


----------



## sandy sea (Aug 22, 2009)

Do you have pictures of the shelter?  Would love to see pictures/





			
				freemotion said:
			
		

> What you need for shelter depends on the climate where you live.  Here in New England, we definitely need shelter from the wind and snow, and in spring and fall, from the cold, cold rain.  I do leave the door open all year round, but close it most of the way in the winter, leaving just enough room for a goat to squeeze through....in the communal stall.  That allows them to get out in the morning before I get up and follow the sun.  They know where the warmest spots are, and on the coldest day will go out and find a spot that is protected from the wind, yet sunny, and warm up after a cold night.
> 
> Even in the summer, they will go in to get away from the bugs on many days.
> 
> Keep in mind that most, if not all, states have laws regarding shelter for domestic animals.  I am SURE your feed store person was giving you bad advice!  But it doesn't have to be elaborate.  A big doghouse might do, with a slightly sloping roof to shed rain/snow but still allow them to jump on it....fun!


----------



## bheila (Aug 23, 2009)

We have a ton of coyotes here.  I'm actually listening to them howling and yappin' right now.  There was a pup who ran through the backyard 3 days ago.  Fortunately they don't bother the goats or chickens.  I suppose it helps that I have my dogs fenced in at one corner of the pasture with the goats.  When I first got my goats I used to lock them up but since I have the dogs out with them I don't feel the need.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 23, 2009)

sandy sea said:
			
		

> Do you have pictures of the shelter?  Would love to see pictures


I don't have the "doghouse" I described....I have a small barn/shed built originally as a two-stall horse barn, now re-divided for the goats.

I do have a small coop I built from plywood that I may use as a temporary shelter for a buck.  Right now I am raising some chicks in it until they are big enough to join the main flock in their coop.  It is 4' x 4' x 8' , based on sheets of plywood.  I'll see if I can get a decent picture...it is raining here today.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 23, 2009)

[/img]

This is our goat house. We do not have it painted yet. But there is a hay rack inside and a bench for them to climb on. They either do that or lay under it.  But they are inside it during the rain which we have been getting alot lately here in Florida. I have their water bucket/pail inside to keep it cooler in the summer here. I put an ice block in the water on really hot days and my goats love that.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of a simple play area/shelter for smaller goats (Goat Gym).  We used treated 4x4's for the uprights and plain 2x6's for the framing.  The platforms are 3x5x5/8 cement board from Home Depot.  The picture is not that great for viewing the Goat Gym, but you should get the idea.  We can keep adding to it and let it get as big as our herd gets.





Chris

P.S.  Goats absolutely need shelter BTW.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

> goats do not use shelters  to sleep in.


wow thats kinda crazy advice. i'll 2nd what someone else said - what climate do you have?? they absolutely will want shelter from cold weather and what about rain and such? heat? you need something for them. 

but for my $0.02 its just goat suicide to NOT lock them up at nite. if not the coyotes, your friendly neighborhood dogs would love to chase and kill them. unless you have electric fencing i'd sure lock them up at nite. we had a shed on our property and we use that...but last winter they lived in the (large) hen house - in a separate pen. 

dont fool your self that b/c they arent a mini breed that they can defend themselves. even normally friendly dogs running with a pack could easily kill a full sized goat. guardian animals would be a good choice too but gosh... i'd get them something to live in. can you temporarily put them in a corner of the garage? 

good luck!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

Consider putting them in something like a dog kennel at night. I would never leave Hermione and (now renamed) Cissy out overnight in a field/pasture like I would the horses. They are locked up tight (or so I thought  ) in an outdoor chainlink dog run. I have even gone the extra mile and put rocks around the perimeter for digging dogs/coyotes.


----------



## goatsandmore (Aug 23, 2009)

Goats do not like to get wet, so yes you need some where for them to get into .. I have 4 right now and plan on many more, they will always have someplace even if they never use it..

Don


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahaha goatsandmore is right, give them something even if they never use it. My two little girls have yet to venture into the small house we put in their chainlink run  but they are more than happy to sit on top of it all night long. We also tacked up a tarp on the end that their house is on so they are in the shade and won't get rained on.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

goat lady said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/374_pics_from_camera_421.jpg[/url]
> 
> This is our goat house. We do not have it painted yet. But there is a hay rack inside and a bench for them to climb on. They either do that or lay under it.  But they are inside it during the rain which we have been getting alot lately here in Florida. I have their water bucket/pail inside to keep it cooler in the summer here. I put an ice block in the water on really hot days and my goats love that.


I really like the cinderblock base.. Hmmmm! You have given me ideas now!


----------



## sandy sea (Aug 23, 2009)

Griffin's Ark.  That is the coolest playground that I have ever seen.  I want one.  I just picked up my goats and the only thing they have to clinb on right now is a bale of straw and a park bench.  I am going to have to add a playground to my HONEY DOO LIST. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## norcal (Aug 23, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I really like the cinderblock base.. Hmmmm! You have given me ideas now!


Yes!  That's a great idea, that I will attempt to get honey to use on the next shelter.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

And are we getting photos ?!  We put an old tire, and a tree stump in the pen for our girls. They love it to death, they also climb on their house.


----------



## sandy sea (Aug 23, 2009)

Goat Lady,  Thanks for the picture of you shed/house for the goats.  It looks great.  I am going to show my husband the picture so he can make me something like it.  Thanks


----------



## Laney (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of our goat quonset hut - our first try at goat housing.  This is for folks who live in the south or a temperate climate.







It was only our first attempt because to be honest our goats thought it made a better toy than "hut".  It now lies sagging to one side 3/4 flat.  Since they are pygmies they can still get under it and do when they feel like it, however, we cannot.  Because we built it using cattle fence doubled, we can not unbend it.  It might be useful for other folks who could improve on our design.  Perhaps straightening the walls?  Or reinforcing them so they won't collapse when the goats try to climb?

Here is our chicken coop:









There was a door on it.  However, the combination of my daughter opening it too wide, and the goats thinking it was waaaaay better than their hut....and no door.   This is where Lil'Mama choose to give birth.  The chickens no longer live there they live on the staunchion and the goat hut. I'm showing it to you because the stromberg plates we used to put it together are the same we are using to build the goat barn.  It will be the same style, but with the door going in the opposite directon (point at the top) and it will have a 14 foot diameter (if a pentagon can have a diameter).  The skeleton for the goat barn is up now with a weather proof tarp over it...just no pictures.

Laney


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

That is so cool Laney! .. I am saving your photo and showing my mum later. We are trying to think of a little building for the girls that doesnt' take too much lumber and this looks like what I was thinking of! ... I wanted a small building for their night run until I get a proper goat barn up and running (probably won't be until next summer at this rate, as I still have to build a horse run in shelter for the winter) so this solves my problems! 

We have calf hut for the pasture run in shed for the goats...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

Where did you get the stromberg plates? Home Depot/Lowes?


----------



## Laney (Aug 23, 2009)

We got them from here http://www.strombergschickens.com/ 

You can put up a structure that has those triangular openings, you can put up just a pavilion.  People use them for green houses.  I would imagine you wouldn't have to wall in all sides etc.

Our chicken hut has a plywood floor with chicken wire underlay underneath to keep rodents and snakes from coming up through it at night.  Our Goat hut has no floor.

Instead of leveling off the ground for the hut (and don't hurt me here) we took the post pounder and pounded some fence poles in just 36" or so and then cut the one at highest ground off and leveled the other 5 to it.  Then we bolted the bottom frame of the pentagon to it.  

I would imagine leveling the land would be easier for you?

Laney


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL the sensitive subject of posts!! ... Where the goat night pen is it would be easy to level off, for the most part it is already level. 

Eventually when the barn is redone, they will have half a 300ft barn.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 24, 2009)

That picture was taken before we put the hay rack inside also. Living in Florida my goats like to lay in there during the day along with the night. Having the hay rack inside keeps the hay dry in all our rain we get during these summer months.  The opening on the side where my son is sitting is where the bench is and there is another opening on the other side for them to jump up on and lay on the bench inside.  My husband still needs to plywood the front two little sides and then I have to decide on a color of paint. I was thinking of a barn red color.   I can say this that our goats love it. We are planning on starting a smaller version for the back pasture for them since our herd has been growing.  We are just waiting for cooler weather.


----------

